# free drawings



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

been so bored lately and I have had a craving for drawing Anime animals
I can draw your fish as anime characters if you would like if you however want it like a normal picture just tell me hope to get replys soon:-D:lol:


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

please could i have a anime Igneel or Indigo i really don't mind which.
Igneel or Indigo


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> please could i have a anime Igneel or Indigo i really don't mind which.
> Igneel or Indigo


Totally come back here to see


----------



## 10asartin (Mar 28, 2013)

I'd love to have a normal picture of Severus or Jack. Your choice.

This is Severus









This is Jack


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

10asartin said:


> I'd love to have a normal picture of Severus or Jack. Your choice.
> 
> This is Severus
> 
> ...


I'd love to do jack as an anime character thanks see you soon


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

How about this fish?


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Can you draw sparkey??? I can't get the picture to load, so its my avatar picture. And you cam do anamae, regular. Suprise me!!


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

I would love some art of Pontus! I miss my boy so much. That is, if your slots have not filled. Thanks so much for offering free art. That's really kind of you.


----------

